# problem with opening root device during loading. [solved]

## zubb

Hi to everyone!

About month ago I installed Gento from LiveCD to my Toshiba M100-221 laptop. So now I have fully working system (except wifi). But it uses genkernel. You know what does it mean. So I decided to compile new kernel by myself. I had about two weeks of experiments without success. I tried to google and search through forum but this didn't help. I hope I'll solve my problem here more quickly. 

So here is a problem:

error msg:

```

VFS: Canot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

05:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

05:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

05:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VM Network Connection (rev 02)

```

grub:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3  doscsi

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo with kernel of my dream

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4-base root=/dev/sda3  doscsi

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

```

A few dozens of lines from .config (2.6.21-r4)

```

...

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM=m

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

...

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  199712  10

i915                   17920  2

drm                    54292  3 i915

rtc                    12852  0

e100                   28936  0

mii                     7168  1 e100

yenta_socket           22412  0

rsrc_nonstatic         13056  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            27156  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

tifm_7xx1               9728  0

tifm_core               8704  1 tifm_7xx1

sdhci                  17292  0

mmc_core               19076  1 sdhci

snd_hda_intel          17304  3

snd_hda_codec         127104  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                47364  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18180  2 snd_pcm

snd                    33764  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_i801                9740  0

i2c_core               15360  1 i2c_i801

intel_agp              20380  1

agpgart                21972  3 drm,intel_agp

pcspkr                  5888  0

lpfc                  132676  0

megaraid_sas           26032  0

megaraid_mbox          27792  0

megaraid_mm            11296  1 megaraid_mbox

aacraid                47748  0

sx8                    17420  0

DAC960                 62280  0

cciss                  30980  0

cpqarray               19044  0

3w_9xxx                31748  0

3w_xxxx                25632  0

mptsas                 23048  0

scsi_transport_sas     18944  1 mptsas

mptfc                  15236  0

scsi_transport_fc      26116  2 lpfc,mptfc

mptspi                 15624  0

mptscsih               18176  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                41312  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                29440  0

dc395x                 30348  0

qla1280               115980  0

dmx3191d               13696  0

sym53c8xx              61844  0

qlogicfas408            7808  0

aha152x                33072  0

BusLogic               63092  0

aic7xxx               137144  0

aic79xx               170200  0

scsi_transport_spi     18560  6 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aha152x,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     26652  0

tg3                    91652  0

e1000                  94656  0

nfs                    95164  0

lockd                  48392  1 nfs

sunrpc                110012  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   147948  0

dm_mirror              19152  0

dm_mod                 40344  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               10500  0

sata_mv                17672  0

ata_piix               14600  4

ahci                   17796  0

sata_qstor             10756  0

sata_vsc                9988  0

sata_uli                9220  0

sata_sis                9732  0

sata_sx4               14084  0

sata_nv                11268  0

sata_via               11268  0

sata_svw                9348  0

sata_sil24             14852  0

sata_sil               11784  0

sata_promise           12292  0

libata                 67220  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21380  0

ohci1394               30896  0

ieee1394               59576  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13056  0

usbhid                 35936  0

ohci_hcd               18948  0

uhci_hcd               21128  0

usb_storage            62400  0

ehci_hcd               25736  0

usbcore                88452  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Sorry for my EnglishLast edited by zubb on Mon Jul 23, 2007 6:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bunder

is /dev/sda3 your root partition?  can we see a "fdisk -l /dev/sda"?

cheers

----------

## zubb

```

Disk /dev/sda: 79.8 GB, 79826342400 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9705 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         718     5767303+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2             719         849     1052257+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             850        2808    15735667+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            2809        9705    55400152+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            2809        6985    33551721    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda6            6986        9705    21848368+   b  W95 FAT32

```

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

I have made a blog posting about this kind of problem not that long ago, perhaps it might be of assistance.

----------

## zubb

2 bunder: I guess you understod that sda3 is been mounting as /

2 Sven Vermeulen: Thanks for a link. I'll post results after doing some tests.

----------

## bunder

 *zubb wrote:*   

> 2 bunder: I guess you understod that sda3 is been mounting as /
> 
> 

 

yep... and by the looks of it, it should be.    :Wink: 

----------

## zubb

Thanks to Sven Vermeulen for this good "man". It doesn't help (err msg the same), however I have discoverd that I need to include PCI/PCI Express support to my kernel.    :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

2 all: Any other ideas?

----------

## zubb

Please smb that has a sata hdd with / on it and uses non genkernel post here you value of "CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG" option of your config!!

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

I notice that your lspci says:

```

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 

```

Yet, you don't enable the SATA_IDA:

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set 

```

Perhaps you can enable this?

----------

## zubb

2 Sven Vermeulen: you late in 15 minutes   :Smile:   :Wink: 

This  wiki is GREAT!!!   :Very Happy: 

I have already built it. However X org doesn't work   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Could anybody explain what that means:

lspci:

```

...

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

...

```

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Can you start a new thread for this, add "[solved]" to this topic title and, on the new topic, give your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log (from /var/log)?

----------

## zubb

 *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> I notice that your lspci says:
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 
> ...

 

By the way: I just checked and found that this option is turned off in my config. And it works.

AFAIK this opt means that sata will be given to HAL as ide device...

----------

## zubb

So here is a little summary:

I have a kernel that loads. But with it xorg doesn't start...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I guess I turned off too many options   :Sad:  and smth happens with VGA...    :Crying or Very sad: 

Now I am trying to "merge" (genkernel config)^oldconfig with kernel config that can access sata hdd...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Although there is a second way - trying to understand a xorg log... Maybe somebody will help me with this    :Rolling Eyes: 

log:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux crusader 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #11 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 20 16:51:12 EEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 26 June 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 20 17:42:11 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c3280

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,27a2 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,27a6 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1041 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:06:0: chip 104c,8039 card 2400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 05:06:1: chip 104c,803a card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:06:2: chip 104c,803b card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:06:3: chip 104c,803c card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:08:0: chip 8086,1093 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (5:6:0), (5,6,9), BCTRL: 0x0344 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0200000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd0300000/18, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0280000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0007800 - 0xd00078ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd0100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0544000 - 0xd05443ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0340000 - 0xd0343fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0280000 - 0xd02fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0300000 - 0xd033ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0200000 - 0xd027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0007800 - 0xd00078ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd0100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0544000 - 0xd05443ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0340000 - 0xd0343fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0280000 - 0xd02fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0300000 - 0xd033ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0200000 - 0xd027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0007800 - 0xd00078ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd0100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0544000 - 0xd05443ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0340000 - 0xd0343fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0280000 - 0xd02fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd0300000 - 0xd033ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd0200000 - 0xd027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

        915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 945GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0007800 - 0xd00078ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd0100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0544000 - 0xd05443ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0340000 - 0xd0343fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0280000 - 0xd02fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd0300000 - 0xd033ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd0200000 - 0xd027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0007800 - 0xd00078ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd0100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0544000 - 0xd05443ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0340000 - 0xd0343fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0280000 - 0xd02fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd0300000 - 0xd033ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd0200000 - 0xd027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) I810(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(EE) I810(0): shmget(lowmem) error: Function not implemented

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

